# Boss V on 1997 Ford F-250 HD Powerstroke?



## Mj's Lawncare (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi guys i'm new to the plowing scene. I've been using a bobcat for snow removal on my lots but need a more efficient setup. I own a 1997 Ford F-250 HD Powerstroke which i will be using to plow. A friend of mine has for sale a Boss V-plow in "like new" condition" currently mounted on a 1996 Ford F-350. I believe its an 8' or 9' plow. My questions are:

Is that mount compatible with my truck?
Can my truck handle this plow well?
Is $3500 reasonable for everything, lights, mount, controls, plow?
Will i need to upgrade my truck suspension? My truck sits slightly lower in the front, and the bumper rubs my oversize tires slightly the way it is. Here's a link to a pic of my truck.
Thanks guys!

http://photos-e.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v299/175/32/1042430106/n1042430106_30095180_1035.jpg


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well if the plow is really in like new condition, that's a good price. One of the dealers on the site will see this thread and tell you if the mounts and wiring are compatible. Get new shocks, a set of timbrens, and crank the T-bar up a bit and you'll be set


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Without seeing the plow it's tough to say if it's worth $3500. My gut instinct tells me that it's probably not since it's mounted on an old truck. 

The best way to know for sure is to snap a pic and post it on here. You'll get a lot of very honest opinions of the plow's true value.

Secondly, your truck should be able to handle a 8'2" Boss. I've seen those plows mounted onto many 3/4 ton trucks before. Like the guy above me mentioned, add some timbrens and you should be set to go.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mount and wiring are a direct fit for your truck.

Suspension may need an upgrade or two.

Need to find out for sure what size the plow is (7.6, 8.2, 9.2). 

And some pix will help to "guesstimate" the value.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

chcav1218;579661 said:


> Well if the plow is really in like new condition, that's a good price. One of the dealers on the site will see this thread and tell you if the mounts and wiring are compatible. Get new shocks, a set of timbrens, and crank the T-bar up a bit and you'll be set


the 90s fords like that have sold front axles and leaf springs just thought id let you know that. ford makes a pretty decent front end just make sure the lock outs on the 4 wheel drive work the hubs go bad sometimes get broke and what not


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;580103 said:


> the 90s fords like that have sold front axles and leaf springs. Just thought id let you know that.


 Actually Mj's F250 would be TTB...not solid axle. Just thought I'd let you know that.


----------



## Mj's Lawncare (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks guys for the input, just have a few more comments/questions. The plow is a 9' 2", I will get my friend to take some pics. My truck doesn't have the same axle as the F-350, the F-350 has like a solid piece running across the front of the axle. The truck has leaf springs, pardon my ignorance but what are timbrens?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

B&B;580199 said:


> Actually Mj's F250 would be TTB...not solid axle. Just thought I'd let you know that.


mike my 96 250 has a solid one


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

it sure looks like it came that way but then again the front fender on the passanger side and the rocker and hood r all alittle diffrent color it could of been stock. But my dad had a white 95 f250 extended cab long bed and i believe that was solid 2 but i was little then


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

im new to the plowing forums but i kno that an f250 3/4 ton came with a twin traction beam dana 50 front end, not a dana 60 solid axle. despite that, maybe add-a-leafs or timbrens will help your truck handle that v, good luck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

JDFireFord64;580243 said:


> im new to the plowing forums but i kno that an f250 3/4 ton came with a twin traction beam dana 50 front end, not a dana 60 solid axle. despite that, maybe add-a-leafs or timbrens will help your truck handle that v, good luck.


well i guess ill be crawling back under that green truck its sitting at my couzins house


----------



## Mj's Lawncare (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok i'll take a picture of the front so we know for sure. What difference does it make, maybe affects how much I'll have to modify the suspension?


----------



## Mj's Lawncare (Nov 29, 2006)

ok here the pics of the plow

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...=0.2&disp=inline&view=att&th=11c428fee2ff33a8

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...=0.1&disp=inline&view=att&th=11c428fee2ff33a8

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...=0.3&disp=inline&view=att&th=11c428fee2ff33a8

and my truck axle

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=03e30ae7f5&attid=0.1&disp=inline&view=att&th=11c43551f22786e2

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=03e30ae7f5&attid=0.1&disp=inline&view=att&th=11c4357023c8c84f


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

pic not work

you need use photobucket to post pic here.


----------



## Mj's Lawncare (Nov 29, 2006)

ok i just attached the pics hope you can see well enough


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The plow is at least 10 years old (RT2) but does look to be in good condition. Wouldn't call $3500 a good deal though. For that amount of cash you can buy a 2 or 3 yeard old one.

Your truck has the standard issue Dana 50 *TTB* just like I first mentioned. If you want to run a plow just adding a set of Timbrens up front should be enough to support it if the springs are still in good condition.


----------



## Mj's Lawncare (Nov 29, 2006)

ok what would you call a good deal, could I buy a three year old Boss V for $3500


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mj's Lawncare;580943 said:


> ok what would you call a good deal


 $2000 tops. The old RT2's were great plows and it may be in good shape but it's already on the obsolete list.



Mj's Lawncare;580943 said:


> Could I buy a three year old Boss V for $3500?


Definitly..look around in the used equipment forum here.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;580963 said:


> $2000 tops. The old RT2's were great plows and it may be in good shape but it's already on the obsolete list.


Which means the next truck upgrade will be expensive, no mounts/electrical for the newer trucks. Go with a new model blade


----------



## Mj's Lawncare (Nov 29, 2006)

basher;580966 said:


> Which means the next truck upgrade will be expensive, no mounts/electrical for the newer trucks. Go with a new model blade


So I could put a new blade on an older mount? What advantage is that? Im not planning on buying a new truck anytime soon the stroke is still young


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Finding mounts and electrics for the old RT2 model is getting harder all the time. You could find yourself unable to use your plow if you need to buy a new truck. Parts will be difficult to find and support will be limited. 

There's nothing wrong with the plow per say but you'd get better value for your money with a new model used plow.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Your buddy is riping you off. I wouldn't even give $1000 for that 10 year old plow. Plus you will have all kinds of problems with your F-250 with the independent front suspension on it with that big of a plow and 7.3. Your front axle will crack right around the mounting bolts in the center with that size plow. Been there and done that. The biggest plow I would even think about getting even with timberns for that truck is a 7.5' light duty aka fisher 7.5' RD or a Western 7.5' pro.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;581409 said:


> 7.5' light duty aka fisher 7.5' RD or a Western 7.5' pro.


Light Duty? Western 7.5 pro


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Those dana 50 are junk even without putting a plow on them.


----------

